# Me and Hercules on the way home



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It looks like your eyes are closed so I am operating on the premise Hercules is your designated driver.

It also looks like he knows what he is doing. :mrgreen:

tumbleweed


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

We are using the force.:smt163


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, I would say that my dog is smarter than most people I encounter on the road, and propably the same is true for you. So letting him drive is not such a bad idea...

And if you ran across anyone who wanted to complain, that dog looks like he could straighten them out!


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Great pic. For whatever reason, my dogs do not like riding in the car much, but I suppose it would help if they rode with me to somewhere other than the vet...


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

He is my sidekick,he goes almost everywhere with me.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

What kind of dog is hercules?


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Good looking pup.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

pitbull/Basenji


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I thought so, check out my little buddies, I posted about them in pet corner  Since I have posted, Moxy, now 12-13 weeks, has put on another 8 to 10 pounds. She is quite the little bear....


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is Xena,shes mine as well.Shes living in arizona with my baby and her mama










Foxy,shes the mama.She lives with my mom.










Layla and my mom.Layla,Xena,and Hercules is from the same litter of pups.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Very cute, my dogs just can't stop giving kisses....They are such great dogs


----------

